# I have a ?



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

the only reason I ask this because my rbp laid eggs last week and the fry are all ready swiming around the tank and today they are all black again and they are showing signs of mating the are doing circle and digging into the gravel and doing some wired sh*t with the back of the tails? This the second time they have breed but it was a month apart and if they are doing it right know its a week. or is it that they just really horny and like to get it on.


----------



## WolfFace (Nov 2, 2004)

Mine have been breeding for a year now, in intervals ranging from 4-5 days to 2-3 weeks...

So you never know


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

They will keep breeding. like this for a while. If you want them to stop... then do some changes to the tank. move things around and do a large water change.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

maybe thats what set it off I had done a big water change and thats when they started breeding. wow didn't expect them to do that.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

WolfFace said:


> Mine have been breeding for a year now, in intervals ranging from 4-5 days to 2-3 weeks...
> 
> So you never know
> 
> ...


----------

